# Auhagen Structures



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I found a gentleman on e-Bay selling a lot of NIB and prebuilt structures made by Auhagen in Europe. 

From what I read these are very nice kits and are not visually compressed.

I purchased a discontinued Rathaus kit the other day from him. I'm still waiting for him to ship, but it looks like a nice kit for my new railroad.










EuroTrain Hobbies seems to be the only US dealer for this line, but they don't stock much.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice looking building. Wouldn't be at home on any US prototype, though.

There are several good manufacturers of European-style buildings: Faller, Heljan, and Kibri, just to name a few.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> Nice looking building. Wouldn't be at home on any US prototype, though.


No, It wouldn't. I'm building a DB railroad located in Germany.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> No, It wouldn't. I'm building a DB railroad located in Germany.


Yes, I remembered that.

In fact, the easy availability of so many nice structure kits for European prototypes makes me want to build a diorama with a European theme someday.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've never forgotten what small towns and villages looked like when I lived there. I've always wanted to bring that memory to a model railroad.


----------

